# Futurama's back!



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2012)

If you're still unaware of it, _Futurama_, one of the best comedy series of all time, at least in my humble opinion, is back, and I'm currently diving right into the new season. I think that throughout the next few days it'll be _Bending _my schedule all day long. Any other Futurama fans around here? If so, feel free to _Fry_-up a discussion - I just figured some of you would appreciate a heads-up. When the last season ended, I felt like _I didn't want to live on this planet anymore _but from what I'm hearing from other people, the new season is well-worth watching. Alright, I'm back to my stream now. _Woob-woob-woob-woob! *crab-walks away Dr.Zoidberg Style*._


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 13, 2012)

I liked the series back when it was funny, not this new series crap we have now. But I still watch it every now and again.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 13, 2012)

I never watched Futurama religiously or anything, but I did enjoy it whenever it came on the screen.

I'll be checkin' out this new season for sure.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 13, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> I liked the series back when it was funny, not this new series crap we have now. But I still watch it every now and again.



Hipster.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 13, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > I liked the series back when it was funny, not this new series crap we have now. But I still watch it every now and again.
> ...


Damn right. Though I'm not saying the new Futurama isn't funny, it has its moments, but it's definitely not as good as the older series (kind of like everything huh?)


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh my, yes. I'm waiting for season 7 to come out on dvd. I have everything so far, including the movies.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Damn right. Though I'm not saying the new Futurama isn't funny, it has its moments, but it's definitely not as good as the older series (kind of like everything huh?)


It's usually not things getting sh*ttier, it's your standards that are rising the bar with each episode.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn right. Though I'm not saying the new Futurama isn't funny, it has its moments, but it's definitely not as good as the older series (kind of like everything huh?)
> ...


Pretty much. Or maybe it's just that nostalgia feeling. Like, I used to watch Futurama all the time when I was a kid and I remember it being funny as hell. But now it's like..meh. Oh well.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 13, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...



Look up the term "Jump the Shark" And you'll understand why everything seems shittier than before with everything. Me, personally, I really don't care. Futurama is Futurama. It could be a whole episode of Nibbler taking a shit, and I would love it.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

You should be ashamed of yourself Foxi for not knowing Futurama was back!

However!
Good news everyone!

You're all reading this in the Professors voice.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 13, 2012)

I absolutely loved the original run of the show. I had all the episodes on DVD and watched them religiously.

I really enjoyed the movies, and the new episodes are generally fine, but I just haven't been keeping up regularly. I'm sad that I've fallen out a bit with the show, but at least it has a new home.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the show was great when it started, and I still think it's great. It got a little more violent, but that's how you keep up with the times.


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 13, 2012)

This season has been pretty good so far, my favorite episode so far has to be either Fun on a Bun or Free Will Hunting. A few of them were pretty meh though (Namely Six Million Dollar Mon)


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 13, 2012)

Futurama back  (sigh) I don't under stand why the season cuts off then come back on comedy central?, why it just don't just continue like family guy and other late night cartoons?.


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 13, 2012)

It's back? to my knowledge it's been that way for alittle while now(guess your late to the party) but anyway as much as I love the show alot of episodes are hit or miss,some I laughed my ass off countless times....other times I sit there thinking to myself I just wasted 30 mins due to little or no laughs...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 13, 2012)

Woot, this was one of my favorties


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 13, 2012)

it's been back for weeks now 1st ep this season (it's up to 9 now) aired 6/20/12 

it's been back since 6/24/10 though! 

this season however is pretty shit so far it's turning into zombie futurama just like the Simpsons.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2012)

Yup, Futurama has been back for awhile.
I still love this show though, even if it's not hilarious.
I think it's pretty entertaining and way better than shows like "The Cleveland Show".


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 13, 2012)

the problem with the new seasons is nearly every ep now nukes the fridge or doesn't follow up to previous episodes. for example last ep bender was classified to have no free will...*THAT'S BULLSHIT!!*

in the very 1st ep bender overrides his programming to bend the bars of the museums closet they were trapped in and than says i'm going to bend whatever the hell i want from now on =* FREEWILL!* it's like whoever is in charge of this show now (i doubt it's even MG anymore!) have never seen the 1st seasons!


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 13, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> Futurama back  (sigh) I don't under stand why the season cuts off then come back on comedy central?, why it just don't just continue like family guy and other late night cartoons?.


Family Guy was cancelled by Fox just like Futurama. Family Guy was just brought back by Fox a hell of lot sooner. If youre talking reruns on adult swim, well i believe in the syndication world these networks buy big bucks for contracts with Fox to rerun the shows. When the Adult Swim contract ran out, Comedy Central was willing to dump loads of cash on it. Which of course led to airing the straight to DVD movies in episodes and then of course the new seasons which started up in 2010.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 13, 2012)

it didn't cut off than just comes back like nothing happened. they made 4 movies which you have to watch and the new eps continue straight from the last movie.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 13, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> it didn't cut off than just comes back like nothing happened. they made 4 movies which you have to watch and the new eps continue straight from the last movie.


Comedy Central aired them in 16 episodes as season 5.


I think the other guy was talking about Adult Swim syndications, as he said "late night cartoons"


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 14, 2012)

I always liked Futurama for its ability to tell compelling stories in a way that made you laugh right up until the twist that makes you cry. The Luck of the Fryish and Jurassic Bark anybody?


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds like fun on a bun.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 16, 2012)

1NOOB said:


> Sounds like fun on a bun.



*Female voice*: Deleted.

*Bender*: [sad] Oh.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 16, 2012)

Yep, it's pretty good now, I was watching it on Comedy Central.. Its a okay show..


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 25, 2012)

Season 7 ep 10 was pretty good.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 25, 2012)

futurama seems to be following zombie simpsons meaning after every ep everything is back to the way it was. for instance in the last ep they were on mars BUT mars was destroyed in a previous ep!


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> futurama seems to be following zombie simpsons meaning after every ep everything is back to the way it was. for instance in the last ep they were on mars BUT mars was destroyed in a previous ep!



To be fair, Futurama's continuity has always been a little spotty. Sometimes it's really strong (Leela's parents, Fry's "special" lineage, etc.), other times... not so much (like the ending to War Is The H-Word).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 26, 2012)

mars was destroyed though in A Farewell to Arms

we saw amys parents jump from mars and land on earth now all of a sudden mars is back like nothing happened? that's just lazy writing!


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 26, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> mars was destroyed though in A Farewell to Arms
> 
> we saw amys parents jump from mars and land on earth now all of a sudden mars is back like nothing happened? that's just lazy writing!


Either a dream or they recreated Mars. The future!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 26, 2012)

a wizard did it


----------

